# Friend and her hedgehog rant



## FiaSpice

I talked about my friend on how she "rescued" a co-worker hedgehog but regreted it and now the little hedgie is sick with a growing tumor and diareha she don't want to treat cause it's expensive. :x 

So I told her, after trying to find her girl a loving home prepared to pay for vet care, that she should put her to sleep and free her from her surfering. But most exotic vet won't just put her to sleep (thank god IMO). They want you to have an exam, then if it's the right thing in their mind (only if...) they do and you have also to pay for that and disposal of the body and it's 140$ for everything. She doesn't want to pay for that's so she's thinking of letting her die or try a DIY euthanasia. I try to convice her not to do that, that it's uterly cruel. I don't know what do to since I can't financally help her, I think I'll be offering her to drive her to the vet faculty if they are willing to do it for less. I'm so angry at her.


----------



## Immortalia

Personally, I'd just call around to all vets(not just exotics) and find one who will just euthanize without the checkup. Since no one wants to take her in who will actually deal with her tumor, it'd be better just to have her euthanized, and when that's the only thing you want done, just see if you can find ANY vet who will do it.

When you find a place, PM me, cause I'd be willing to see what I can do and mail you a cheque(cause paypal hates me) to chip in for the cost of it, as I'd prefer her to have a peaceful end, rather than having her suffer for any longer than needed. And the mail shouldn't take too long, from Toronto to Montreal... Sorry, but the "letting her die" and the "DIY euthanasia" just depresses me, so I'd rather try to chip in on the vet fees to give the girl a proper end. 

But I'm glad you are doing all you can to help your friend, and talking her out of the DIY thing...


----------



## FiaSpice

I'll try to phone the Vet Faculty tonight about the price and try some cat n dog vet. I'm pretty sure they'll refuse and will direct me to exotic vet. You're just so nice wanting to help me, this really touches me. But then, if I accept those donation for her she may be just like "oh well why should I pay when there's total stanger on the forum Karine goes that would pay for her". I still want her too feel responsable for her... but yeah I don't want her to suffer. I'll keep you updated. I'm so depressed too about this and I'm just angry she considered "poisoning her".


----------



## Pipkin

Immortalia that is a lovely offer. What a lovely person. It makes me feel sick thinking your friend wants to try DIY euthanasia. Tell her not to do that whatsoever. Definately find any vet. I wish i could take her.


----------



## dorasdaddy

the saddest thing about the poisoning is the fact that hedges are tollerant of most toxins, so it would not only be prolonging the suffereing.....but also adding to it time and time again untill the "right" chemical was found


----------



## Anny

PM me please.

I've been torn about this story since you first posted about it. I don't know how much I can do to help but I will certainly try. That said, please don't say anything to identify your friend as anyone who would even think of a DIY euthanazia is a complete moron. I'm so angry that someone would think of such a thing!

Of course I know it has nothing to do with you personally FiaSpice, I'm happy you're trying to help this hedgie out. I just find it so sad that someone could watch this happening to their own animal and do so little...

Hopefully we can still help this little one


----------



## Immortalia

Explain the situation to the vet clinics, and if anything, try an animal shelter as well. They usually do it for cheap.

Don't tell your friend there is someone willing to chip in. Find a place, get the quote, and get your friend to put in as much effort as she can. Let me know, and I'll see what I can chip into it. Just tell her that YOU might be able to scrounge up something, but not without HER help in it.


----------



## lane_m

Is there an SPCA where you are? In BC the SPCA's have vet clinics in them or vets on call. The purpose of the SPCA is to not allow animals to suffer. Maybe they will euthanise the poor little hedgie.


----------



## FiaSpice

Immortalia said:


> Explain the situation to the vet clinics, and if anything, try an animal shelter as well. They usually do it for cheap.
> 
> Don't tell your friend there is someone willing to chip in. Find a place, get the quote, and get your friend to put in as much effort as she can. Let me know, and I'll see what I can chip into it. Just tell her that YOU might be able to scrounge up something, but not without HER help in it.


Thanks, I'll try the SPCA and see what they say, I didn't even tought about that. Even if I can't give money I feel a bit better by passing calls and asking for advise, that the only thing I can do...



lane_m said:


> Is there an SPCA where you are? In BC the SPCA's have vet clinics in them or vets on call. The purpose of the SPCA is to not allow animals to suffer. Maybe they will euthanise the poor little hedgie.


I don't think they have a vet cinic in them... but then again I went to Montreal's SPCA only to give them my catfood on the verge of beeing past due


----------



## Anny

I've contacted my vet's office about this hedgie and I can bring it in for a check up pretty quickly.

I'll wait for you to get in touch with me and we'll get this little one taken care of properly 

Anny


----------



## FiaSpice

PM sent.


----------



## FiaSpice

Tomorow Capri's gonna be in good care. I'm finalising the arrengement.


----------



## Nancy

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Yay! I'm so glad ^_^


----------



## nikki

ohhh that's wonderful news!!


----------



## FiaSpice

Thanks to Anny


----------



## LizardGirl

That is great! Thank you so much for watching over her to make sure she was not dumped as a "sick worthless animal". Poor sweet little girl.


----------



## shetland

Thank you to Immortalia for your kind offer, Anny for moving heaven and earth for this little one (and I am sure heaven will reward you for the wonder you are doing), and FiaSpice for her relentless posts so no one would forget this little girl and her emergency needs. Thank you!


----------



## Anny

I will try my best to help Capri out. She will be coming home to me this evening and we'll be going to see a vet as soon as possible. So far I could only book something for Saturday morning as I can't miss work... I'm still trying to see if I can find another exotic vet who could see her before then.

I'll keep you guys updated, I'll have a good look tonight and take some pictures if possible and see how she's managing otherwise.


----------



## Bengall77

Perhaps a vet school would be willing to do it? I know it sounds crass to let a vet student use the hedgehog as practice for euthanizing but I can't think of anything else that wouldn't just prolong her suffering. I don't know if the SPCA or a shelter would be able to help but it's worth calling and asking.


----------



## FiaSpice

Bengall77 said:


> Perhaps a vet school would be willing to do it? I know it sounds crass to let a vet student use the hedgehog as practice for euthanizing but I can't think of anything else that wouldn't just prolong her suffering. I don't know if the SPCA or a shelter would be able to help but it's worth calling and asking.


didn't you see the update... Anny took her in and will take her to the vet


----------



## Anny

Just posted an update in the health section with more info and pics


----------



## nefertiti

Don't do DIY euthansia. Once when I had a dwarf hamster. He knocked his cage off the dresser (I still don't know how) and suffered from a concussion. He couldn't move and flailed around for three hours. He no longer had control of his body and it was really sad. I rushed him over to a petsmart because they were the only place open at 9 PM and they let me in the store but their vet didn't see hamsters, but told me he would be dead by the morning. We called an emergency vet and they said all they could do with hamsters would be to euthanize them, for 100 dollars. I was a teenager who spent 10 on the hamster and certainly did not have a hundred dollars lying around. After 4 hours of staying up and trying to get him to eat or drink and watching him break his leg trying to move my boyfriend decided to put him out of his misery. We hated it. I still remember it and it depresses me even if I had the little guy for a week. So don't do it. Even if it's not your pet it's still hard. He had to do it for me.


----------



## LizardGirl

Don't worry, Anny now has her and there definitely will not be any euthanasia involved.


----------



## FiaSpice

Yeah LizardGirl is right, Anny has her now and would never do that. Beside I would have never took part of any cluelty like that. That's why just the tought of my friend maybe doing it made me sick and I went here to rant/get off my chest and find solution, which I did.


----------

